# No data plan with Fido?



## lordduck (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm interested in getting a new iphone. I'm currently a Rogers customer but I don't have a contract or anything. I want to get a voice plan with fido but I heard people couldn't get an iphone if they didn't get a data plan as well.

I know you can get an iphone with no data plan on Rogers, but I want to go with Fido since they're using per-second billing.

Was this just at first, in the confusion of it all, or is it still like this even now?

Thanks.

(hope this made sense, english isn't my main language)


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

You can get an iPhone with no Data plan on either Fido or Rogers. Sales people may try to tell you you can't get a data plan - but that's 'cause they make huge commission on selling Data plans. 

The downside is that an iPhone with no data plan may incur big charges, since it's hard(er) to turn off 3G/EDGE Data on the 3G iPhones.


----------



## lordduck (Jul 23, 2008)

I heard you could ask them to block all data on your account to make sure you dont get any unwanted data/charges.

And thanks for the reply.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

lordduck said:


> I heard you could ask them to block all data on your account to make sure you dont get any unwanted data/charges.
> 
> And thanks for the reply.


Make sure this happens. Telling yourself that you'll never surf is one thing, but if there's data access, your phone will use it to scout for application updates etc on its own - and if you have no data plan, you'll incur crazy charges.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

FYI, I've been having real problems with FIDO blocking data. 

Called three times to request it, and although they claim to have, I just checked my iPhone to see 45kb sent, 560kb received.  

Called them again, and they say it's blocked and I'll have to deal with any usage fees once I'm billed. 

Kind of makes me wonder what's going on. Are they purposesly 'leaking' data to get people to buy into a data plan?


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

Of course ! Just where do you think the margins are coming from?
Not a subsidized phone, that's for sure!


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

My partner had asked for a data block on her phone, and she still had access to data after that call. I called back to fido and asked them to block it again and stated that she has an iPhone. The fido agent said that it requires a different sort of block. Two hours later, no data whatsoever. When she tries to connect using edge or 3g a little pop up screen shows up stating that their is a block on network data.

I don't think they are twisted enough to "leak" data. To confirm your data is blocked through fido, make sure you state you have an iPhone and need both edge and 3g blocked and then check for the pop up!

Good luck!


----------



## gook6969 (Jul 24, 2008)

*it worked!*

hey all,

I contemplated getting an iphone 3g with no data with fido for a while, and I have been going through a lot of forums to see if it could done.

Well, I got an iphone two days ago.....at the time I asked the fido sales person to block data on my account. The sales rep tried to convince me to buy a data plan, citing some bs about an american customer who racked up thousands in data fees without a plan (um...doesn't she know they HAVE to get a data plan in the states).

Anyhoo, armed with all my _forum knowledge_, I fought back...perhaps too much as she seemed a bit intimidated. She asked the manager if I could block internet and get an iphone without a data, plan and the manager said yes. 

The sales rep called on my behalf to block my internet, however, several hours later I tested and I still had data access. 

I called 611, and the first lady I got was quite patronizing, saying that I shouldn't have been able to buy an iphone without data (she even chuckled a one point) and said my options were to subscribe to a data plan, or return the phone. She further said the fido store who sold me the phone obvious hasn't had the "iphone training."

If I wanted to, I totally would/could have blown up on her, but I was desperate to block my data, so I hung up and called 611 again, this time greeted by a well-mannered guy who, upon checking my account, found out the internet block i had was not compatible with the iphone, and he went on to put in the compatible lock. Several hours later, cellular data was successfully blocked on my account  

The lesson learned? Don't let Fido, and their army of incompetent bitchy employees, jerk you around! When buying an iphone, specifically ask for data blockage compatible with the iPhone. 

On further reflection, I'm amazed by the amount of patronizing scrutiny I had to go through to BUY something from fido. Gee weez, with all the trouble I had one would have thought I was trying to rob them.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Rogers or Fido, it's the same story. They make a KILLING on data plans. That's why they dropped the price to $30 for 6GB at the last minute; they were afraid too many people would figure out that they could skip the dataless plan and still do most of what they wanted to do. And the limited time until the end of August is just another scam to get people to buy in by preying on their hidden fears of extra costs. Fact is, you ask that data be blocked and it somehow gets through, then Rogers/Fido is responsible for picking up the tab, not you. Remember? You never agreed to a data plan. They cannot charge you for something you never agreed to. As long as there's a WiFi signal nearby, happy iPhone surfing!


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Fact is, you ask that data be blocked and it somehow gets through, then Rogers/Fido is responsible for picking up the tab, not you. Remember? You never agreed to a data plan. They cannot charge you for something you never agreed to. As long as there's a WiFi signal nearby, happy iPhone surfing!


I don't think that's true... if you're not on a data plan but you use data, that's considered pay-per-use and there's a charge for that. You can fight it and make Rogers credit it back to you, but they aren't automatically responsible for picking up the tab.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

mirkrim said:


> I don't think that's true... if you're not on a data plan but you use data, that's considered pay-per-use and there's a charge for that. You can fight it and make Rogers credit it back to you, but they aren't automatically responsible for picking up the tab.


They are if you request that all data be blocked. All data means all data. If they fail to block the data, that is not your fault. Just make sure you have your request and their compliance to your request in writing. If you DO have a data plan and you go over, then that's your problem, because you WOULD have agreed to a data plan. Nobody can force you to pay for something you never signed up for.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

True. I generally mistrust phone dealings and ask for reference numbers to be sure.


----------



## unepagaille (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, I stumbled across this thread while googling my iPhone questions today, and just have a few related to this thread.. here's some info.. looking to get an iPhone as I want to switch to Rogers anyways, but I want to get the my5 20 plan. I asked quickly at a Rogers store if I *needed* to buy a data plan, they said no, but the phone would be $50 more. After my googling today it seems like there's conflicting accounts of this but from what I've read in this thread it seems like you can definitely get no data plan and have it blocked. 

I have a Macbook and an iPod already so I'm pretty familiar with Apple software and everything, but I just have a few questions. First of all, does the iPhone sync up with my Macbook? As in other applications besides iTunes? For example, were I to enter some calender appts on one would it transfer to the other?

Secondly, if I block all data access (which I hope I can do) will I still be able to use WiFi? I will be spending about 12 hours a day on campus starting in September and then for 3 years, and my house also has wireless, so I really don't need data at all. I also don't even text, so it's simply not necessary, but obviously I would like to use the applications when I am in a Wifi zone (like on campus). 

Finally, is it true that I will have to pay an extra $50 if I only get a plan under $30/month? Does anyone know? Also, If I get a $20 plan and the $11 "Value Pack" does this count as the $30? I'm aware I could ask at Rogers but obviously you guys have had conflicting stories, so I'm wondering based on experience I guess.

Finally, anyone who has the iPhone, I'm interested in student-related applications. I'll be starting law school in the fall and prefer to write out notes, so if I can have an iPhone instead of lugging my MB to class that would be awesome, what kind of student-friendly apps have you found?

Sorry if I derail this thread or if this has all been asked! But any responses would be appreciated.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

unepagaille said:


> Secondly, if I block all data access (which I hope I can do) will I still be able to use WiFi? I will be spending about 12 hours a day on campus starting in September and then for 3 years, and my house also has wireless, so I really don't need data at all. I also don't even text, so it's simply not necessary, but obviously I would like to use the applications when I am in a Wifi zone (like on campus).
> 
> Finally, is it true that I will have to pay an extra $50 if I only get a plan under $30/month? Does anyone know? Also, If I get a $20 plan and the $11 "Value Pack" does this count as the $30? I'm aware I could ask at Rogers but obviously you guys have had conflicting stories, so I'm wondering based on experience I guess.


yes you can use your wi-fi if data is blocked on phone, two separate items.

also as long as your plan is $30 or more then you get the phone for $50 less


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

> Finally, is it true that I will have to pay an extra $50 if I only get a plan under $30/month? Does anyone know? Also, If I get a $20 plan and the $11 "Value Pack" does this count as the $30? I'm aware I could ask at Rogers but obviously you guys have had conflicting stories, so I'm wondering based on experience I guess.


I learned by surprise that indeed it seems that you need buy a voice plan worth MORE than 30$ (as opposed to $30 and more) to get the $199/$299 price for the iPhone. BTW I cannot find this anywhere on the Fido nor the Rogers web site though. Has anyone seen it written somewhere? (I'm sure it is...)

And no, the add-ons do not count in the balance. The 30 buck threshold only holds for voice $.


----------



## unepagaille (Jul 24, 2008)

Caillou said:


> I learned by surprise that indeed it seems that you need buy a voice plan worth MORE than 30$ to get the $199/$299price for the iPhone. I just cannot find this anywhere on the Fido nor the Rogers web site though. Anyone seen it written somewhere? (I'm sure it is...)
> 
> And no the add-ons do not count in the balance. The 30 buck threshold only holds with voice $ (ya, you can scream high road robbery too...)


Thanks guys! Yeah I figured as much, still, I'd rather pay the extra $50 now than $10 extra/month for 36 months on my plan I guess.


----------



## Caillou (Jun 9, 2003)

Of course if you add the numbers right, you are better off paying the extra 50$ now. But, hey, what an awful marketing practice.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Caillou said:


> Of course if you add the numbers right, you are better off paying the extra 50$ now. But, hey, what an awful marketing practice.


Exactly...even $5 more a month adds up to $180 over 36 months.

BTW, does everyone firmly believe the 6gb/$30 offer will be continued after August 31st? Would love the option of adding that to my plan if my surfing needs change.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, if there were enough people that wouldn't be prepared to pay $60 for a package that only includes 400 MB of data, and then opted out of the data plan, they may have to extend the offer or come up with some alternative kind of promotion. If they can offer 6GB for $30 and still turn a profit, you know they ain't hurting. For some reason the cost of data and the opting out of a data plan doesn't seem to be as much of an issue on the discussion boards in the U,S, and A, probably because it was advertised as unlimited from the get-go.

Did I mention that Rogers/Fido makes a KILLING on data plans?


----------



## ac5 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Uh Oh Activation*

Ok, thanks to this thread  (Go EhMac), I just ordered my iPhone over the phone today. I called 1st, to make they could cancel all data (like i have on my current phone), and they said they could but they don't recommend it, so I have to call back once i activate my phone (August 26th at the latest apparently). 

Here is my question. If I don't have a data plan, can i activate my phone without going onto 3G or EDGE. I'm going to have access to WiFi, since I have a router. But, when I turn on my phone does it try to connect to 3G? I think my phone has to be on and activated before they can block it, so I want to make sure I don't end up transferring data. Even 100KB is 15$ so thats scary . Is there a way to activate the phone without using 3G? 

Thanks a lot,

Adam


----------



## Iqueld (Jul 5, 2008)

In the end it's all about the money. That's what's sickening me.


----------

